# [SOLVED] No sound from gateway laptop



## arnold113

I have a gateway 400 VTX laptop. IE/Windows XP. While trying to play a video I had downloaded from facebook, I lost all sound and haven't been able to get it back.
I have uninstalled and reinstalled the driver (version 5.10.0.0.0.3722) for the SigmaTel C-Major Audio device, but still have no sound. The Device Manger shows the driver is working properly and enabled. Volume is turned up and is not muted. There is no sound with headphones either. I tried to check the BIOS to see if the sound card is disabled but it can't be done on this laptop.
I hope you can help me out.
Thanks

More information: I just ran ASTRA32 Advanced System Information Tool 2.08 and the info on the motherboard shows OnBoard Device 2: Intel AC 97, Type- Sound, Status- Disabled.
How do I go about enableing it?
Thanks


----------



## oscer1

*Re: No sound from gateway laptop*

hi arnold113 welcome to tsf,

have you tried going back to a retore point before this happened? i would try that first.


----------



## arnold113

*Re: No sound from gateway laptop*

Yes, that was the first thing I tried. No help. Sorry, I forgot to include that bit of info.


----------



## oscer1

*Re: No sound from gateway laptop*

check services and see if audio is started


----------



## arnold113

*Re: No sound from gateway laptop*

I'm sorry but I don't follow you. I'm not very literate when it comes to compters. If you'll explain, I'll try to do it.


----------



## oscer1

*Re: No sound from gateway laptop*

ok goto - Control Panel\\Administrative Tools and then services look for windows audio see if is started


----------



## arnold113

*Re: No sound from gateway laptop*

The only audio i found was "windows audio". It was started. i stoped it then restarted it, no sound.


----------



## oscer1

*Re: No sound from gateway laptop*

chech the playback is set right. right click on speaker in lower right by the time and click playback devices.


----------



## arnold113

*Re: No sound from gateway laptop*

when i right click of speaker icon i see: Open volume control and Adjust audio properties. i clicked on adjust audio properties and checked everything out. Looked ok.


----------



## oscer1

*Re: No sound from gateway laptop*

do you have anymarks by anything in device manager?


----------



## arnold113

*Re: No sound from gateway laptop*

the only mark in the complete divice manager was under non-plug and play drivers(hidden devices). it was listed as serial, which had a yellow mark. it was stopped and cannot be started.


----------



## oscer1

*Re: No sound from gateway laptop*

lets try doing a virus scan see if that picks up anything. What does it say for the error for the yellow mark does it give an error code?


----------



## arnold113

*Re: No sound from gateway laptop*

Just completed another complete computer virus scan. no problems found.
on the serial device yellow mark, it reads: this device is not present, is not working properly, or does not have all its drivers installed. (code 24).
there is no driver installed but i never use the serial port anyway.


----------



## oscer1

*Re: No sound from gateway laptop*

ok lets try a disk check on the c drive follow the first one on the link
How to Understand and Use Chkdsk in Windows XP


----------



## arnold113

*Re: No sound from gateway laptop*

I did a disk check but when it finished it displayed the results only a couple seconds before it did a restart. i couldn't read that fast. i assume there wasn't a problem or it whould have stoped for input from me.


----------



## oscer1

*Re: No sound from gateway laptop*

ok goto bios and reset bios to defualt


----------



## arnold113

*Re: No sound from gateway laptop*

reset BIOS to default values. still no sound.


----------



## oscer1

sorry its taking so long to get this figured out. Will get back to you as soon as i can.

could you give me the full model number of laptop i can not seem to find 400 vtx on gateways support site it should be on bottum of laptop.
looks like they do not support that model anymore. could you give me the link that you got the audeo driver from

nevermind i found the driver you got.

i know you said you have nothing in bios.for audio could you look again? i do not know anywhere else to turn it on.


----------



## arnold113

the model number is 400VTX. it is a 2002 model. the driver came on the drivers disc with the laptop. version 5.10.0.3722.

i checked BIOS again. cannot find anything on audio. i set all config to defaults.


----------



## oscer1

*Re: No sound from gateway laptop*



arnold113 said:


> on the serial device yellow mark, it reads: this device is not present, is not working properly, or does not have all its drivers installed. (code 24).
> there is no driver installed but i never use the serial port anyway.


i would install the drivers for this to rule everything out


----------



## arnold113

*Re: No sound from gateway laptop*

i checked this out and found the driver was installed but the device was stopped. i tried to start it and got this message. service cannot be started because no enabled divices are associated with it.


----------



## oscer1

*Re: No sound from gateway laptop*

i have put a word out for some assistance for your issue.


----------



## oscer1

*Re: No sound from gateway laptop*

lets do a cmos reset take the cmos battery out for 10 minutes and install it. here is a service manual 
then look over the user manual to find out how to get to the hidden bios


----------



## arnold113

*Re: No sound from gateway laptop*

i removed and replaced the cmos battery. no help. i cannot find anything anywhere on a hidden bios.


----------



## oscer1

*Re: No sound from gateway laptop*

how do you currently get to your bios?
try f11 when the splash screen apears.
another thing you can try is fn+home and fn and (+/-) see if that works.


----------



## arnold113

*Re: No sound from gateway laptop*

to get to bios i hit f10. hitting f11 didn't do anything. same for fn+home and fn and +/-.
there is no reference to audio in bios.
i'me about ready to give it up.


----------



## oscer1

*Re: No sound from gateway laptop*

do you have a xp disk?


----------



## arnold113

*Re: No sound from gateway laptop*

i have the gateway operating system disc for windows xp


----------



## oscer1

*Re: No sound from gateway laptop*

ok, i want you to try to do a repair install of operating system, but before you do that make sure you back up all inportant information case something goes wrong. here is a link for instructions on doing the repair install.
Perform a Repair Installation


----------



## arnold113

*Re: No sound from gateway laptop*

please put this on hold. i'm having problems with my wireless modem. don't know if the two are related.


----------



## oscer1

*Re: No sound from gateway laptop*

what problems are you having with it?


----------



## arnold113

*Re: No sound from gateway laptop*

i have a verizon usb wireless modem that worked great for the first month then it started disconnecting every 1 to 2 minutes. i'm now on my third modem and second brand of modem and it still disconnects but not near as often. i've tried it on other computers and still have the same problem. i don't beleive it has anything to do with my conputer problems. still working with verizon on this problem.


----------



## oscer1

*Re: No sound from gateway laptop*

i would post  here. they might be able to help you


----------



## arnold113

*Re: No sound from gateway laptop*

sorry i've taken so long to get back to you. i now have a new laptop. i'm not going to worry with the old gateway anymore. thanks for your help.
Arnold Miller


----------



## oscer1

*Re: No sound from gateway laptop*

ok thanks for posting back


----------

